# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Fybromyalgie

## enilev

Hello,

Vorig jaar werd bij mij via een reumathologe fybromyalgie vastgesteld. Omdat hier nog weinig literatuur rond te vinden is, had ik graag hieromtrent nog informatie gekregen zowel naar behandeling, voeding ..en andere toe..

Groetjes,


Eveline

----------

